# JavaHelp mit Eclipse



## Extremefall (18. Aug 2010)

Hallo,
ich probierte momentan JavaHelp mit diesem Tutorial: JavaHelp erzeugen und in Java-Applikationen einbinden Tutorial zu erstellen. Nun habe ich ein Problem mit den Importen, da Sie nicht akzeptiert werden und nur rot unterstrichen sind. Ich benutze Eclipse. Welche Dateien muss ich importieren und wie mache ich es am besten? 

Bei diesen Importen gibt es Probleme: import javax.help.HelpSet;
import javax.help.JHelp;

Welche Datei muss man von Dopus noch importieren und wie und wo genau hin?

MFG


----------



## KrokoDiehl (18. Aug 2010)

Ich nehme an, dass du von JavaHelp eine JAR-Datei hast? Diese musst du in deinen Projekteinstellungen benennen, damit der Java-Compiler die Klassen auch finden (und importieren) kann. 
Dies geht z.B. via Rechtsklick auf dein Java-Projekt --> Build Path und dann Add External JAR (irgendwie so  ) ... hier das JavaHelp-JAR auswählen.


----------



## Extremefall (18. Aug 2010)

Hatte es selbst schon über Google über mehrere Ecken herausgefunden. Genau so geht es nämlich danke


----------

